# Check Engine Code - P2135



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi, 

Has anyone ever had the code P2135 show up ? The car is about 38 months old, 56,000km, serviced regularly.

It first appeared last week. Started the car and the "check" light did not go off. (Engine was still warm when it happened - drove the car and parked for approx 2 hrs). I turned off the engine and restarted the car. Light went off. Removed the -ve from the battery for approx 4 days (I went on holiday). Car started OK. Then problem came back. 

Took it to Nissan, plugged in the Consult ll, cleared the "codes". Strange, they told me the "code" does not appear on their "manual". Told me that if it shows up again, the may have to ask Japan for assistance. I checked the net and apparently P2135 is the "Throttle Position Sensor". (I think)

Started the car a few more times today. So far so good.

Regards
Ken


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ken,

I don't think it's the TPS (Throttle Position Sensor) for our type engine (it maybe is for other model cars) as the codes for it are these:

TP SEN 1/CIRC.........................................0222 
TP SEN 1/CIRC..........................................0223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1224 
TP SENSOR...............................................0221 
TPV SEN/CIRC A/T....................................1705 

A misaligned TPS will give the engine check light indeed, but it will cause hesitation during engine start-up.

I suspect that it is related to the Oxygen Sensor (O2 Sensor) and I know that you have changed your headers?? and this could be the cause of it. It depends where you have positioned the O2 sensor, as it may not be reading correctly and sending the fault to the ECU or it could be faulty.

In fact the fault code for the O2 Sensor is:

*P0135 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 1)*

So depending on your ECU software, the first digit 2 and 0 (in both codes) could be ECU model specific.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

This is kind of confusing indeed....
what I found is that depending on engine model and OBD equipment the codes don't mean the same...

Ken, you have a QR25DE right?

with QR (gaz)
Code 2135 does relate to the TPS: Throttle Position Sensor

with YD (diesel)
Code 2135 relates to the APP = Accelerator Pedal Sensor.


I'm really surprised to hear that a dealer would tell you that "it is not in their books and that they would have to contact Japan" since a laymen like me with a bit of digging around ....



I would start by performing these 3 basic procedures:
LINKY


Also : A MUST READ:
How to diagnose (and clear if need be) the trouble codes without a visit to the dealer and Consult II device:

LINKY


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Jalal, Marc, 

It is a QR25DE.

Many thanks for the info. Still OK after starting the "beast" about ten times since returning from Nissan. 

I was going to perform the "3 basic procedures" about the time it was posted, but kept delaying the process.

I have the ELM323 cable which hooks into the OBDll port. I think I can run the codes from the laptop. (BTW Jalal, did u finally get a laptop with the serial port ?). If not, then I think another friendly visit to our friends in Nissan. 

As indicated by Jalal, I thought it was an O2 sensor malfunction originally. The lambda is hooked to one of the primaries (Right Side cylinder - No 4 ?). Cable is not sufficient long to place it "properly". However, been running it in this fashion for more than 6 months and didn't think the gizzmo would quit "all of a sudden". I may be proven wrong. (Yeah, it did cross my mind that it may be a P0135 in the begining)

Could be dirt "in all the right places". I was contemplating cleaning the throttle body during the 60,000 km service (method as prescribed by Jalal). I checked the plugs - got Nissan to pull them when I was in the workshop - looks OK. 

But on the whole, I guess I really cannot fault the service crew - it was really "service with a smile". I guess they are not well trained. And that is the FAULT OF THE MANAGEMENT. 

Many thanks again
Ken


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SmallSteps said:


> Jalal, Marc,
> (BTW Jalal, did u finally get a laptop with the serial port ?). If not, then I think another friendly visit to our friends in Nissan.


Not yet, I was busy with other mods, but I did test it with a serial laptop and it worked perfectly fine.



> The lambda is hooked to one of the primaries (Right Side cylinder - No 4 ?). Cable is not sufficient long to place it "properly". However, been running it in this fashion for more than 6 months and didn't think the gizzmo would quit "all of a sudden". I may be proven wrong. (Yeah, it did cross my mind that it may be a P0135 in the begining)


This is a potential cause of failure of the O2 Sesnor. It needs to read and be positioned on cylinders 2 & 4 to read the entire engine block correctly.

I suggest you ask the dealer to plug in a spare O2 sensor (if they have one) and see what happens.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Have done the reset as recommended (except for the idle air). 

MIL came back on today. Turned off engine and restarted twice, light still on. I was in a shopping mall and could not even get across a “speed bump” barrier. Totally no power and no revs. Switched off the engine, recranked it and the light turned off. Got home, turned the engine off, then restarted the car – OK. GREMLINS. 

Taking it down to Nissan tomorrow. After my initial experience, I think I shall again be raising more BLANK expressions. Too lazy to drag out the laptop and connect to the OBDll.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

SmallSteps said:


> MIL came back on today. Turned off engine and restarted twice, light still on. I was in a shopping mall and could not even get across a “speed bump” barrier. Totally *no power and no revs*......


Sorry to hear this...

That is really strange... when you say there were no REVs, did you notice that your revs would not go past say 2500 rpm???
if that is the case perhaps your ECU is taking your engine in "safe/limp mode"....
could be your MAF sensor....

let us know what they say...


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Could not get the rev past 1,200 (MIL on). Throttle was floored approx half way. 

Took the car to my favorite mechanic, described the symptoms. He plugged in his “ScanTool” – P2135 code popped up with the description “TPS”. He suggested I clean the throttle body. 

Removed -ve from battery, dismantled and cleaned the throttle body, cleared the code, reset throttle position (with the instructions from Marc), fired up the car, idle revving about 100 rpm higher. Entire process took approx 30 minutes. Did a few stop – starts. OK so far. Keeping finger’s crossed.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Forgot to mention - I did not take the car to Nissan.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

SmallSteps said:


> Forgot to mention - I did not take the car to Nissan.


AND saved yourself a bucket full of money


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

.... just an update .... OK to date. I start the car averaging 4 to 6 times daily running around. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## melisa78 (Nov 27, 2007)

"Removed -ve from battery, dismantled and cleaned the throttle body, cleared the code, reset throttle position (with the instructions from Marc), fired up the car, idle revving about 100 rpm higher. "




My 2003 Altima 3.5 is doing exactly the same and I did all of that just like you described but after 4 days it repeated the problem where it does not go over 1000RPM. Codes that I get are P1122, 1121, 1102, 0223, 0222, 0123 and 2135


----------



## Ladycarbuyer (Jun 10, 2015)

SmallSteps said:


> Could not get the rev past 1,200 (MIL on). Throttle was floored approx half way.
> 
> Took the car to my favorite mechanic, described the symptoms. He plugged in his “ScanTool” – P2135 code popped up with the description “TPS”. He suggested I clean the throttle body.
> 
> Removed -ve from battery, dismantled and cleaned the throttle body, cleared the code, reset throttle position (with the instructions from Marc), fired up the car, idle revving about 100 rpm higher. Entire process took approx 30 minutes. Did a few stop – starts. OK so far. Keeping finger’s crossed.


Was that the final fix? OR did the code come back on?


----------



## Ladycarbuyer (Jun 10, 2015)

SmallSteps said:


> .... just an update .... OK to date. I start the car averaging 4 to 6 times daily running around. Hope it stays that way.


Was this the final fix or did you end up having to replace the TPS? Nissan here is wanting $1100. to fix mine. Ugh.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure where you are but that seems an outrageous price. I think a Hitachi replacement is something like 115 cdn. I also don't think installing it is a multi hour affair. Try to find a good independent garage and have them give you a quote. What type of engine do you have and what model year is your x trail?


----------



## Ladycarbuyer (Jun 10, 2015)

I have an 05 Nissan Quest. I will take it tomorrow to an independent. It has the service engine soon light on and the code is PT 2135.


----------

